# Nimbochromis venustus



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

Here are some shots of my new Venustus, picked up last night from Aquarium Concepts who got him from Chris (Mudduck) :lol:

At first, I was conceered about the aggression, but my Pheonchilus seems to have put him in his place as I hoped he would. There was no aggression during feeding time and no one is shaking, dancing or chasing anymore.










































Last but not least, here is a nice shot of his torn fins. Is this just from prior aggression or is it fin rot?










He ads a punch of color and character to my tank! Everyone's certainly awake now :shock: Ahahaha.


----------



## Mitch101 (Sep 15, 2007)

Nice looking fish... 8)


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Looks like the fin damage if from being nipped. If the aggression has really stopped, then they should begin to noticably show healing.


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

MalawiLover,

I knew the former owner of this fish and he was apparently bullied (and more than returned the favor). I was just making sure that it wasn't an illness.

No aggression so far :thumb:

Thanks for the comments, guys.


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

My LFS has a single venustus that someone droped off. It seems to be the single most meanest fish *** seen. ITs bites at the glass when you walk by. Its huge too. Whats the deal with this species.


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

Just very aggressive.

Maybe a little Pacu or Piranha in their blood? :lol:


----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)

mean yes good looking yes so it's worth it to me also it's always fun to watch some one get close to look at you're tank for the first time and one of you're fish trys to attack them  and for some reason every one that sees my tank always ask me if its a salt water tank why I don't know. anywho I had two Nimbochromis venustus but now I only have one  I belive Ithe other one died from aggression or the stress from it I don't know it's hard to tell because if a fish dies in my tank the others go at it like vultures and there usualy isnt much left.


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

Nice Venustus! :thumb:


----------



## nimboman (Jan 11, 2008)

*CDMOK* you got a good looking one there :thumb:


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

You have 2 of my favorite cichlids and all in the same shot :thumb: How old or how big was your pheno when he started to speckle? I just picked one up this weekend and am just curious as to how long it can take to start up. I guess that I will have to start looking at getting my male Venestus too


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

Bones, I honestly can't say the size on the Pheno. He was about a year and a half old, though.

Thanks for all the compliments, guys! 

I think the Venustus has lost some of his color since he's settled in. He's also upped his aggression a bit towards my females, but that's expected. I am selling them this weekend though so no worries.


----------



## Regulatorocks (May 10, 2007)

wow that is a nicely colored venustus the only ones i can find around here are bland ones. i have been looking for quick some time for a male venustus.

i also really like your phenochilus. are those aggressive? i am thinking about adding a decently sized one to my tank as well, to kind of check the smaller more rambunctious cichlids.


----------

